# Something nice happened?



## Harriso (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey guys,

I'm new here. Anyways, this cat was coming to my apartment and sleeping in front of it where we have table and chairs. Today she was meowing in front of door, I took that hot dog meat (whats it called?) and gave it to her step by step until she came in there. Then I closed the door and I've fed her cooked chicken and thigns like that. Now that she's full, what is the best thing to do with her, btw she doesn't want to go outside anymore, I've opened the door and still doesnt want to go outside? I dont think it has any disease but there was something around the eyes I cleaned with toiler paper. It was red/brownish color. I dont think it was blood but maybe it was sand or somthing. Dont know. Anyways, what is the best thign to do? I dont mind keeping her, but is there any way I can find out like hold old she/he is, etc. I dont know if its a he or she yet. heh. I do think its a she tho. Also she might be pregnant cause there was this male big cat some nights sleeping with her as well but he didnt come today. So any suggestions on anything? 

Thanks


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I replied to your topic in Say Meow.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

When you get a new kitty, regardless of the source, the first priority is to take it to a vet for an examination and vaccinations. The vet will be able to estimate the age for you, tell you it's sex, and make other essential recommendations.


----------

